# What a beaut.



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

A few months ago I was painting a buddies basement, came across the "beautiful" wiring the "electricians" did... This is for a childs room.

No support of any wires on the ceiling joists, just hung over all the ceiling joists, strung over the ventilation, and down to the very loosely mounted switch box.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Umm electrician? It doesn't even look like he had a contractor in there to build the room. What kind of child's room is going there?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks like temporary or mid-renovation wiring to me. Nothing about that says "finished product."


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

Edrick said:


> Umm electrician? It doesn't even look like he had a contractor in there to build the room. What kind of child's room is going there?


A kid's playroom, believe it or not. No idea if it was an electrician who actually wired that up, could've been just the landlord saving himself some money. Usually where these heaps of hackjobs come from.


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

Big John said:


> Looks like temporary or mid-renovation wiring to me. Nothing about that says "finished product."


Perhaps, but it's been that way for years. Been there since he moved in 3 years back, and before him was previous tenants.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

It could just be the photo but that whole switch setup looks old


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Edrick said:


> It could just be the photo but that whole switch setup looks old


What's the big deal? It looks like a pendant switch to me!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

wendon said:


> What's the big deal? It looks like a pendant switch to me!


By old i mean the yellowed switch / romex and the dirty looking box


----------

